# Dremal Tool for Trimming Goat Hoves



## Bethel (Oct 4, 2008)

Has any body ever used a Dremal Tool for trimming Goat Hooves . If so , what kind ?? I tell you it would make life a hole lot easier if you could . Thanks for your through ts .


----------



## lovenmranch (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a Dremel and have tried it on hooves and it doesnt really work. I have spent all kinds of money on different bits and still not impressed.. A grinder is better, the dremel just doesnt seem to have enough power, at least for my goats.

Melissa


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

the dremel will work using the barrel heavy sand paper to clean up after you trim with the clippers and even them out. But mighty slow if they have a lot to cut off.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Grinder is my choice. I have used the dremel on horses, then switched to a grinder. I went to a friends and watched her use the grinder on goats - well we traded skills, I showed hubby how to use the grinder on their horses and they showed me on goats. Trim first then the grinder helps get that nice level foot that we want. Not too hard.

Shawna


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

dang, I wondered about a dremel  ,however I just cant hold a grinder with one hand and a kicking hoof with the other hand as I have had hand surgery soooo I bought a 8" file thingie from Home Depo saturday with 4 different cuts and 2 sides are rasp cuts . It even states hoofs on the package so I am hoping that it will work for me. I have to lighten things up for my hands .


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

so with an angle grinder...what attachment do you use? are you talking about using teh flat surface or the edge like for actual grinding?


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

:yeahthat I am wondering the same thing. How is a grinder used for trimming hooves?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

What's wrong with regular hoof trimmers?

I guess I never saw the need for grinders, Dremals, etc. We trim hooves on a very regualr basis so the hooves are never out of control and are very easy to trim.

Sara


----------



## Secondairy (Aug 12, 2008)

I only use the regular hoof trimmers, but I have a hard time getting the sole level. I tried the little cheese grater plane thing, but it does nothing but just slide around on the foot. I thought about using the dremel, but thought it may be time consuming. I am kind of afraid of using the grinder - my friend in MN used one with her horses between farrier visits, but she slipped when the horse moved and it fell on her finger. Ground the whole end right off, 3/4 of the way into her nail bed. It was terrible, and scared the poo outta me, and kind of made me a little sick when I saw the pictures of it. 

I would like to be able to watch someone use it, as I think it could be a great tool to get a nice finish to a show animal's foot, but they are so pully when you are trying to work that I could see a lot of accidents just waiting to happen.

Kelly


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Honestly, it just isn't really necessary if you keep up with hoof trimming. I only use a regular hoof trimmer and hoof plane here. 

Problem hooves may be a different story but for regular trimming it isn't needed.

Sara


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Use the flat surface not the edge. I have been using a grinder on horses for over a year. Of course for the horses I use a flap disc and it is not flat. Try trimming a horse in the Texas summers then ask me why I switched LOL. I trim fairly often so it really is a touch up. I like Anita do the natural trim, and this has been a life saver. I have not yet had a major accident with one - Um ya GOT to wear GLOVES!! Saftey first. I also tie up a horses tail. Ok on to the goats. I have only begun to use - only once so far. I trim my goats like my horses often! This just help to get the sole nice and level, like I said before I trim first then this is just a finishing touch - especially useful if you were going to a show. To each their own I like it and it works for me.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

The only time I have used a dremel is when one of the does had a huge split between the hoof and hoof wall. Dremeled it level and it grew out nice and flat. Tammy


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Some of us with arthritis can't do the hoof trimmers easily. :/


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

The dremel won't work - an air sander will. It is great for the finish work - you still need to do the rough work with the hoof trimmers. I use the Porter Cable obital air hand sander. It is great on bucks especially and on does that have foundered.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a goat with problem hooves and my friend used a Dremel on her after first using regular hoof trimmers. The Dremel was used in lieu of a hoof plane. Kathie


----------



## goatdad (Mar 5, 2009)

Never tried a dremal but I watched a friend do meat goats with a 4" angle grinder. He swears by that method but it scares me. I have missed and hit myself with one while working. I'm certainly not going to take the chance of hurting my goats. It's one thing to do it to myself but not the goats.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

We used the dremel to fix a hoof wall problem. Worked really great for that. Tammy


----------

